# New crank for Specialized eBikes?



## suciedadbik (Jan 7, 2020)

Not Praxis. Looks to be CNC'd Alloy.

Interesting design. IST Drive.


----------



## fuzz_muffin (Dec 24, 2017)

At first glance it looks like it's mounted backwards. I hate sharp edged cranks, hurts ma feeties.


----------



## DtEW (Jun 14, 2004)

It says "FLITE TEST", but Googling did not produce relevant results.


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

@DtEW these are being built by a close friend of mine. He owns one of the highest end machine shops in the US and it is a pet project for him. Here is the link to the parent org



5th Axis – Innovative Workholding Solutions For All 3, 4, and 5 Axis CNC Machines.



This just shows their work holding solutions, but they have an entire machining enterprise as well as the vice business. There are some new pedals, analog bike cranks, etc that they are working on as well. All US built and a significant amount of engineering put into them. Happy to find answers to any questions on the new stuff, but is should be fun to see what they come out with.


----------

